# Toning Legs



## twinks (Apr 19, 2006)

Does anyone know any exercises I can do to tone my calves?  TIA


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2006)

walking uphill
calf raises with your toes inward
then outward.


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 19, 2006)

this can easily be done at home:

stand on a phonebook or at the edge of a stair and do calf raises.  i can't work out my legs too much because i build muscle easily, but that's seriously one of the best exercises for your calves.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_lily* 
_this can easily be done at home:

stand on a phonebook or at the edge of a stair and do calf raises. i can't work out my legs too much because i build muscle easily, but that's seriously one of the best exercises for your calves._

 
yup, this is an awesome calf workout! I do this like everyday just b/c it feels so damn good!!!


----------



## twinks (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks ladies


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

I found walking every other day for 20 to 60 minutes really helped tone my thighs.


----------



## bottleblack (May 15, 2006)

In addition to the recommendations made above, stand on your tiptoes at every opportunity!  This is one of the reasons dancers have such nice legs!


----------



## ostentatious (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_In addition to the recommendations made above, stand on your tiptoes at every opportunity!  This is one of the reasons dancers have such nice legs!_

 
I've danced most of my life, but I have horrible legs. They are so big and muscly. I managed to trim down some of my inner thigh fat by walking, but I don't think I'll ever have nice, slim legs haha.


----------

